# NAS Base Pier Opening Back Up On Saturday



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Me and Cornflake were informed that the Base pier witch is ever so famous it opening back up on Saturday at 6 a.m. Me and Cornflake will be out there at about 5:30 waiting for the gates to open. Knowing the pier is going to be open brings back so many great memories of the very tightly knit community out there and all the huge fish that we have caught between Me, Cornflake, Brandon, Doc, Derick, Rodah, Phill, and of course Brian. Great group of friends out there. Cant wait to get back out there and on some Snapper, Grouper, and Reds. I think I will be polishing and relining all my rods this week in anticipation of Saturday. Im going to have to check all my knots twice. Cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is this pier and do you have to have an ID card to fish there?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

The pier is located near Port Ops if you know where that is. Or if you are familiar with where the big Coast Guard ships dock when they come in that is where it is. And no. You do not have to have an ID to get onto the pier, but u must have an ID to get onto the base. Unless you have some way to get around it then I dont know how you would get on.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you have to be military or civil service in order to fish the pier at port ops?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes. If you want to follow the rules you do. I know alot of people who have their ways of getting around the system though and getting through without a military ID. But as long as you can get on the base, no matter whatever way you have you can fish the pier.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be there brotha, showing everybody how to jack up a hoss grouper as always


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

haha. for sure Brandon. Show them how its done. Cant wait to get out there.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

LETS KNOCK EM DEAD BOYS!!!:grouphug


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

It might be a worthwhile suggestion to the people at the pier gate to check all ID's.......just to make sure that you are eligible to fish the pier.........


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

too bad grouper and snapper season is still closed :reallycrying


----------



## skythe (Mar 7, 2010)

im lookn to come out there sat just wondering what kind of rigs and and bait i need to pick up for those monster fish been to the little sea wall ther a few times and havnt had ne luck hopen to do better in this spot.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The end of the grey pier is gonna be locked down with regulars (us crazy folks that get up at 4:30 to go out there) so your chances of getting grouper and snapper are gonna be slim. Your best bet is to go for some bull reds, use some pieces of cut mullet. Just about everybody out there is gonna be fishing white trout along the long stretch of the pier, but the bull reds can be caught anywhere along that stretch of the pier as well.


----------



## skythe (Mar 7, 2010)

im planning to be there early im lookn to work my way into that diehard group cuz im going to be stationed here for the next 3 years....gotta learn from the best....


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

CornFlake.. If I make it out there satallow myself a few cosses to the rod to get a good one. It will be my first time. Have heard a bunch of good things. I am stationed at Whiting. Enough room to bring the family?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Uh. There may be some room out there on the diehard side of the pier all depending on what time you come.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

There is plenty of room to bring your family, just not really at the end of the grey pier. If you fish the end of the grey pier you must have super heavy tackle anyways, 65lb powerpro on a Penn Senator, with a 4 ounce weight, and 100lb test fluorocarbon leader is a good start. You can still catch large fish though along the whole stretch of the main pier, the bull reds are everywhere out there along with the white trout, flounder, whiting, croaker, sheepshead,and spadefish. Meet me at the gate at 5:45 and i'll show you everything you need, if you cant make it out at that time look for me at the end of the grey pier (the one covered in bird dukee) Im the guy in the Indianna Jones hat


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

True dat Cornflake. Ill be out there with him too.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Also FYI,NASP Recreational Committeeis sponsoring a fishing tournament onCharlie pier Saturday, March 13th, 0600 - 1800.

$10.00 entry fee, longest fish wins gift certificate to Outcast (sorry flyer didn't say how much, probably % of entries)

Point of Contact 

Elizabeth Gay<SPAN lang=EN>

452-3100 Ext 1121


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Cornflake789 (3/11/2010)*There is plenty of room to bring your family, just not really at the end of the grey pier. If you fish the end of the grey pier you must have super heavy tackle anyways, 65lb powerpro on a Penn Senator, with a 4 ounce weight, and 100lb test fluorocarbon leader is a good start. You can still catch large fish though along the whole stretch of the main pier, the bull reds are everywhere out there along with the white trout, flounder, whiting, croaker, sheepshead,and spadefish. Meet me at the gate at 5:45 and i'll show you everything you need, if you cant make it out at that time look for me at the end of the grey pier (the one covered in bird dukee) Im the guy in the Indianna Jones hat


Heavy tackle is a must, and if you can't spot robert for some reason, just look for the fat guy catching fish (me)


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yes. or the skinny white guy with black board shorts (me). with long hair. all three of us typically run together.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The terrific trio :grouphug


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you need a license to fish on the pier?


----------



## IYAOYAS665078 (Mar 11, 2010)

I used to work there when it was open mabey once every two months. I am planing a visit soon, what are the hours/prices? Whats the bait of choice id love to catch some grouper on light tackle any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

If anybody is looking for a way to get in on this, I am willing to pick up somebody if you live on the way, or meet me at my house around 0500. I live next to the Fairgrounds btw.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *FlyinEagle (3/11/2010)*Do you need a license to fish on the pier?




No, Navy Birthday Ball Committee bought one for the whole pier


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you about the license. One other question, do you have to pay. I would think you wouldn't. Never had to pay to fish any other base.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *FlyinEagle (3/12/2010)*Thank you about the license. One other question, do you have to pay. I would think you wouldn't. Never had to pay to fish any other base.


You don't HAVE to pay anything, because it is a charity drive for several functions on the base. But when the pier first started opening up everybody paid 10 bucks, after a while alot of people didn't give anything or just a dollar or so.


----------



## The_Rook (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to clarify a few things on this post. 

You DO have to have a military ID or be escorted by someone who has one to fish on the pier.

You DO have to pay to fish on the pier *tomorrow* as it is a fund raiser event. It is 10.00 per person

You DO have to have a fishing license to fish on the peir. That changed last year and the FWC always ensures to stop by to do some checking.

Hope this helps, and keeps people from some fines.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *The_Rook (3/12/2010)*Just to clarify a few things on this post.
> 
> You DO have to have a military ID or be escorted by someone who has one to fish on the pier.
> 
> ...


Just exactly where did you get these facts?


----------



## The_Rook (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the flyer for the fund raiser. I work on NAS, and fished it everythime the pier was open last year, and you had to have a license last year too. I also am organizing another fund raiser in August for Disabled Vets and I have the port authorities instruction on the rules and regulations for the Pier.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am friends with Officer Manning, who frequents the pier, and has told me WE DO NOT have to have a license to fish on it. And unless MANY things have changed since last year, you technically don't HAVE to pay anything to go out there, but it's expected. You have to pay 10 dollars to enter the tournament they have going on though.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

> *The_Rook (3/12/2010)*Just to clarify a few things on this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Everything is right except the license thing, you do not have to have one to fish the pier because Navy Birthday Ball Committee bought one for the whole pier (I dont know where your information is from, but mine is straight from the top)


----------

